# POTION TOKENS - An RPG gaming accessory that helps with Potion inventory.



## Maul

*What are Potion Tokens?

A Potion token is a unique coin given to a player by the DM when they find a potion in an adventure.

Here is the link to the Kickstarter:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyderak/potion-tokens*
*
Potion Tokens are compatible with:*


*Pathfinder RPG*
*Dungeons & Dragons*
*Castles & Crusades*
*
Potion Tokens have many functions:*


*When a player uses (spends) a Potion Token, they can physically hand the Potion Token to the DM.  No need to erase a potion from inventory!!*
*Players will never have to flip through books to find the spell description of the potion their character is trying to use, because the small spell description on the back of the potion token tells the player exactly what to do to resolve that spell.*






.




.
*Potion Tokens are 1.75" in size. *
*





To give a good idea of how big that actually is, here is a pic of the actual size of the finished product next to a medium sized RPG miniature. (The coin pictured is of a sample challenge coin, not a finished Potion Token)*
*.*



*
Again,  Here is the link to the Kickstarter:
*http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyderak/potion-tokens
*

Thanks for looking and I look forward to your Support.  
*


----------



## Maul

*

We're offering an early bird special so head on over to the Kickstarter to check it out.

*http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyderak/potion-tokens*

*


----------



## Maul

Hello Gamers,

Just added some pledge levels for *PLASTIC*  Potion Tokens.  Take a look!!!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyderak/potion-tokens


----------



## Maul

Hello Gamers,

I recently discovered a manufacturer who can make POTION TOKENS for *HALF*the price of the previous manufacturer.  So the prices on the Kickstarter page have been reduced dramatically.

So be sure to check it out:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyderak/potion-tokens


----------



## Maul

Hey guys,

I created a Facebook page for Potion Tokens.

https://www.facebook.com/PotionTokens

Check it out.


----------



## Maul

Hey Guys,

I have just added 4 more pledge options.

2 of the new options offer 1 of each Potion Tokens offered by the Kickstarter campaign. That is 8 Potion Tokens in all!! 

1 Cure Light Wounds 
1 Cure Moderate Wounds 
1 Cure Serious Wounds 
1 Cure Critical Wounds 
1 Potion of Mage Armor
1 Potion of Lesser Restoration
1 Potion of Invisibility 
1 "Potion of Bull Strength
One option made of Plastic and one option made of Metal.

2 of the new options offer 1 of each "CURE" Potion Tokens offered by the Kickstarter campaign. That is 4 Potion Tokens in all!!

1 Cure Light Wounds
1 Cure Moderate Wounds 
1 Cure Serious Wounds
1 Cure Critical Wounds
One option made of Plastic and one option made of Metal.

Check them out and make sure to tell your friends.



Heres the link:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyderak/potion-tokens



Thanks


----------



## Maul

*UPDATE

*I received the digital proofs for the *plastic  *"Cure Light Wounds" Potion Tokens.

Here they are:
 

They look great!!  They should be delivered within 2 weeks.

Even if the Kickstarter is unsuccessful we are going ahead with production of the first Potion Token, being the "Cure Light Wounds" Potion Token. In both Plastic and Metal. 
But without the funding from the Kickstarter campaign,  production of the other Potion Tokens will have to wait until we can afford to fund them. 

So lets push to get this funded guys and gals.


----------



## Cheneybeast

I'm a big fan of incorporating a tactile element into RPGs, and these look pretty neat. Unfortunately, they're really only useful for Pathfinder and certain version of D&D, so not a lot of use to me. Have you considered looking into producing wet erase coins? If that banner was blank instead of saying "Cure light wounds" I could see using them in a lot of games.


----------



## Maul

Not a bad idea Cheneybeast. The only thing is, the potion tokens is only 1.75" wide which doesn't leave much room for writing even the most abbreviated spell description. It would be nice to make Potion Tokens more universal. What game system and specific application were you thinking of using them for?


----------



## Cheneybeast

Maul said:


> Not a bad idea Cheneybeast. The only thing is, the potion tokens is only 1.75" wide which doesn't leave much room for writing even the most abbreviated spell description. It would be nice to make Potion Tokens more universal. What game system and specific application were you thinking of using them for?




I'd really just like a set of universal tokens, even if that meant a larger size. I simple jump around between too many game systems for me to ever get use out of something as specific as a potion of cure light wounds. Good luck with your project, though!


----------



## Maul

Cheneybeast said:


> I'd really just like a set of universal tokens, even if that meant a larger size. I simple jump around between too many game systems for me to ever get use out of something as specific as a potion of cure light wounds. Good luck with your project, though!



Thanks.

Good luck finding that universal token.


----------



## Alarian

What would be cool would be your tokens, and a way to print your own labels for them.  Have a web page or something set up where people can get custom labels printed and mailed out to them.  There could be some stock art and space for text.


----------



## Maul

Alarian said:


> What would be cool would be your tokens, and a way to print your own labels for them.  Have a web page or something set up where people can get custom labels printed and mailed out to them.  There could be some stock art and space for text.




Also a very good idea.  I will definitely check into that.


----------



## Maul

The first shipment is in. 

Heres some pics:


Tell your friends.  Lets get it funded!!


----------



## Maul

Hey Guys and Gals,

I have some more concept art to share.

*The first is the Potion of Invisibility Potion Token*







*This is the Potion of Bull Strength Potion Token.*





*This is the Potion of Mage Armor Potion Token.*






*This is a Cure Light Wounds Variant Potion Token.*


If you like what you see,  lay down some cash for the Kickstarter here: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyderak/potion-tokens

Thanks.

Carl Bartoli


----------

